# Marineland carbon-ammonia



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Quick question, has anyone used this? It says freshwater but can you use it in saltwater?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

The carbon part works but the ammo part doesn't work in salt, ph to high


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

carl said:


> The carbon part works but the ammo part doesn't work in salt, ph to high


Oh ok, thanks Carl!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Actually it has to do with ionic affinity ("salt concetration") and calcium.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

You can regenerate the zeolite with salt


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

wtac said:


> Actually it has to do with ionic affinity ("salt concetration") and calcium.





carl said:


> You can regenerate the zeolite with salt


Thanks guys for the feedback


----------

